# southbend 7" shaper



## Fishbone (Nov 19, 2014)

Looking for the proper machine oil so i can drain the old and put in new . whats being used out there and where can i get it just getting set up with this new to me shaper help!!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 19, 2014)

are you referring to the gearbox oil?
if you drain it, even get just a little sample from the gearbox, you can pretty easily determine the oil being used.
heavy oil,(90wt) will be very thick and sticky.greenish color when new, turns chocolate brown.
it has a pungent odor that would make you beg to smell burning band-aids instead.
medium oil,(50wt) is still thick but doesn't usually have as bad of an aroma unless it is burned(unlikely for your case)
blue green in color when new, light chocolate brown after use.
light oil(30wt) blueish/slightly greenish/clear when new no real distinctive offensive odor, thin in comparison but still slightly sticky

if you could put a dab on a piece of wax paper or even a sheet of printer paper and immediately snap a picture
 before the oil wet's into the paper and post it i could probably tell by eye.
i'll let you do the smell test:jester:


----------



## Fishbone (Nov 20, 2014)

Im not up to speed on the photography end but will try the site smell test thank you


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 20, 2014)

no worries,
the smell test will narrow it down a lot.


----------



## Mister Ed (Nov 28, 2014)

I have not had to add oil to my SB shaper yet (fairly new to me). Mine is the "newer" version with oil pump.

IMHO, an 80/90wt oil would be way too thick. and 10wt light spindle oil too thin. I will end up using a 30wt or 50wt when the time comes.

From the Army SB shaper manual:
"Use medium weight machine oil Saybolt Universal viscosity approximately 200 seconds at 100° F."
Not real sure what that equates to in layman's terms.


----------



## Fishbone (Nov 29, 2014)

What ive settled on to try is Mobil DTE  Oil Heavy, non detergent, iso100 sae30Wt. machine oil I purchased it from MSC supply I think it was around   including shipping I cant find the invoice, 50 to55 bucks for a gal.














 Thank you for your interest Fishbone


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 29, 2014)

if you have already spent the money, this might not help but,
Walmart's Brand of Hydraulic fluid in ISO 100 is about half the cost.
I use the product for a wide range of machinery gearboxes and for use as hydraulic fluid as well.
The Walmart ISO 100 is a direct replacement for Mobil DTE  Heavy,  Shell Tellus100, Exxon Nuto H 100, Texaco Rando 100 
and Castrol Hyspin AW 100.

i hope the info helps out somewhere!


----------



## jbollman (Nov 29, 2014)

Fishbone said:


> Looking for the proper machine oil so i can drain the old and put in new . whats being used out there and where can i get it just getting set up with this new to me shaper help!!



11-29-14  5:11PM

I have a used  20" shaper & when I received it no oil was in the sump.  I did some research on lubricants and I selected a 30 WT "Stic/Slip oil
from a local distirbutor.  This oil has worked very well for this shaper  However since your shaper is a smaller perhaps you should
consider "Champion" 20 wt oil.  Champion OIL is available from THRIFTY SUPPLY COMPANY and perhaps other lubricant suppliers.  I use this oil in the feed box of my 16 X 60 lathe also it has worked very well.  Most likley there are other lubricants available & some research would be good.  

Note of caution:  Do a complete wash out of the oil sump with mineral spirits prior to adding new oil & operation.   In the interim if you have questions feel free to respond to this forum.

Regards, )

jbollman


----------



## Fishbone (Nov 29, 2014)

Ulma Doctor said:


> if you have already spent the money, this might not help but,
> Walmart's Brand of Hydraulic fluid in ISO 100 is about half the cost.
> I use the product for a wide range of machinery gearboxes and for use as hydraulic fluid as well.
> The Walmart ISO 100 is a direct replacement for Mobil DTE  Heavy,  Shell Tellus100, Exxon Nuto H 100, Texaco Rando 100
> ...


Thank you sir the input is appreciated


----------



## Reeltor (Nov 30, 2014)

MSC's sister company Enco, routinely puts various oils and fluids on sale.  DTE was $17/gallon the last time I bought it and free shipping with $49 purchase makes it a lot easier on the wallet.
Good to know that the Walmart's Brand of Hydraulic fluid in ISO 100 is a direct replacment for DTE Heavy; recently bought 5 gallon pail from Enco for the shaper.  It either holds 5 or 7 gallons of oil.  Walmart has got to be cheaper.  Don't forget to check Tractor Supply for Hydraulic oil if a store is close by.

Mike


----------

